# Samsung 860 QVO 1 TB VS. 1000GB Samsung 860 Evo



## Luki72 (13. Januar 2019)

kann mir mal jemand den Unterschied erklären?

meiner Meinung nach ist der MLC-Chipsatz haltbarer als der TLC-Chipsatz?
also wenn die Informationen stimmen wäre doch die QVO logischerweise interessanter..?(bei annähernd gleichem Preis)


----------



## iGameKudan (13. Januar 2019)

Die QVO hat QLC-Speicher, die EVO hat TLC-Speicher. Die EVO hat zudem 5 Jahre Garantie, die QVO nur 3 Jahre. 
Der QLC-Speicher ist weniger lang haltbar und ist abseits des SLC-Caches wirklich extrem langsam zu beschreiben. Bei der 1TB QVO hast du nach 42GB Schreiben am Stück gerade mal noch lächerliche 80MB/s an Schreibgeschwindigkeit.
Samsung 860 QVO SSD Review - 1TB/2TB Drives Tested - Legit Reviews

Die EVO schreibt zwar auch nur eine gewisse Zeit lang mit Maximalgeschwindigkeit, knickt aber noch lange nicht so extrem ein. 
Da der Preisunterschied zwischen der QVO und der EVO aktuell bei lächerlichen 13€ liegt (146€ für die 1TB EVO gegenüber 133€ für die 1TB QVO) gibt es absolut keinen Grund die in jedem Punkt schlechtere QVO zu nehmen.


----------



## Luki72 (13. Januar 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Die QVO hat QLC-Speicher, die EVO hat TLC-Speicher. Die EVO hat zudem 5 Jahre Garantie, die QVO nur 3 Jahre.
> Der QLC-Speicher ist weniger lang haltbar und ist abseits des SLC-Caches wirklich extrem langsam zu beschreiben. Bei der 1TB QVO hast du nach 42GB Schreiben am Stück gerade mal noch lächerliche 80MB/s an Schreibgeschwindigkeit.
> Samsung 860 QVO SSD Review - 1TB/2TB Drives Tested - Legit Reviews
> 
> ...



bei dem Hardwareversand mit dem grossen "A" ist die QVO in der Beschreibung mit Chiptyp MLC angegeben...deswegen bin ich drüber gestolpert


----------



## claster17 (13. Januar 2019)

Nur die 860 Pro hat MLC. Das sieht man auch am Preis.

Solange QLC nicht drastisch günstiger als TLC ist, würde ich vorerst die Finger von lassen, zumal diese Technik noch sehr neu und noch nicht bewährt ist (siehe 840 Evo Probleme).


----------



## Luki72 (13. Januar 2019)

claster17 schrieb:


> Nur die 860 Pro hat MLC. Das sieht man auch am Preis.
> 
> Solange QLC nicht drastisch günstiger als TLC ist, würde ich vorerst die Finger von lassen, zumal diese Technik noch sehr neu und noch nicht bewährt ist (siehe 840 Evo Probleme).



auch wenn QLC drastisch günstiger wäre, würde es bei mir nicht zur Debatte stehen...naja, wie gesagt..bei dem Versand ist sie dann halt falsch ausgeschrieben.


----------

